# Millers falls 14" jack plane



## jersey hammer (Feb 7, 2012)

I found one of these for sale with the box and in good condition (near new) how much do these planes typically go for?


----------



## jersey hammer (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry for not posting a pic I know how much they help. Can't seem to copy and paste right now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the plane guys will have advice*

But I wonder why do you want to sell it, seems like a cool tool. 
Or you're just asking to see if you made a "score"?
E Bay will have something in that ballpark probably....
There are old plane websites also.  bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Did you buy it or are you wanting to make sure your getting a good deal?

It's impossible to give a value without pictures and even that can fall short.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Value highly dependent on vintage (and of course, condition).
Often can fetch a higher price than the equivalent Stanley due to demand from collectors (as opposed to users).
Bear in mind also, they were not nearly produced in the quantities in which Stanleys were (or for nearly as many years).


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

joe bailey said:


> Often can fetch a higher price than the equivalent Stanley due to demand from collectors (as opposed to users).


Other than the Buck Rogers & Permaloid planes I've found the exact opposite to be true.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's important to note the model number because MF has more than one line.....their better planes had a model number that was roughly the same as the length of the plane....ie: An MF model 14, is 14" and is the same size as a Bailey #5, but they also have offered lesser 14" models like a 140....the cheaper ones tend to feature paint instead of chrome, decals instead of embossing, plastic or painted handles instead of hardwood, and often have no frog adjustment screw. The better ones will average in the range of roughly $25 to $75 depending on condition and vintage...the box adds value. The lesser ones might be worth $15-$25, and were still usable planes.

Oldtoolheaven.com has some good Millers Falls info.


A better Millers Falls Model 14 (it's not real old one):









The first two planes in this pic are both MF 14" jack planes:









A lesser model "900" (Bailey #4 equivelent, and lesser version of the MF model #9) ...it shows the paint and decals well:


----------



## jersey hammer (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys it's a 140 and looks to be a little cheap. Kind of cool since don't have one yet but for $40 I think the guy can keep it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

DBird said:


> Thanks for the info guys it's a 140 and looks to be a little cheap. Kind of cool since don't have one yet but for $40 I think the guy can keep it.


:thumbsup: Good move to wait IMO....$40 should buy you a very nice #14, Record 05, or Bailey #5. 

This one wasn't much more than that just a year ago....and it's in incredible condition.


----------



## CJWillie (Oct 31, 2011)

I recently found a MF #14 at a garage sale for $5.00. It had never been sharpened and was in near new condition. I also found a #90 (intermediate line of MF planes) for $3.00 that restored to a great user. All the nickel plating buffed up to make a good looking tool too. The #90 is the same size as a Stanley #4 but is a bit heavier. Millers Falls made some good quality tools that get overlooked by many. For some reason I have not seen a lot of them in the past but they seem to be showing up everywhere now.


----------

